# Wilson



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope that Wilson will get his new furever home very soon so that his last days are happy and filled with love.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Poor guy... I hope he gets his forever home soon....So he can be happy till the end.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I am so hoping that someone takes him very soon. God knows how much time he truly has. I put out some feelers to some friends down there and in Kentucky so we shall see but if anyone knows anyone, contact them, please.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow...Thyroid cancer is humans is curable. It's not the same for dogs? Poor guy...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

If we didn't have Jenna, we wouldn't hesitate to take him. I hope that he finds a loving home quickly.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> If we didn't have Jenna, we wouldn't hesitate to take him. I hope that he finds a loving home quickly.


We have someone in New Jersey that is interested in taking him and if we can work out the details, we will get him to her. Just waiting for confirmation back from the rescue. Lil cross posted and someone got back to her and she passed it along to me and we are just waiting for confirmaton and then begin making transportation arrangements. So hopefully we can get this guy to his home soon.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Donna
Lilli was let me know that Wilson is already declining and they thought the trip to NJ would be too hard on him. That poor boy. hope he find a local home. If not at least hes safe and in a foster home. hoping he has lots more time.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

robinsegg26 said:


> Donna
> Lilli was let me know that Wilson is already declining and they thought the trip to NJ would be too hard on him. That poor boy. hope he find a local home. If not at least hes safe and in a foster home. hoping he has lots more time.


I emailed Lilli this morning when we found out he is staying put in the foster home. He is failing in his healthy and they feel the trip to New Jersey would just be too much. The foster mom loves him and was willing to let him go but he is starting to fail she said so she would rather have him stay with her in a loving foster home where he knows her and everyone. So hopefully he is loved until the end.


----------

